# Some of our latest rescue dogs...



## rpcrowe (May 20, 2013)

My wife and I work with the American Maltese Association Rescue (she is the National Coordinator). We had about 60 rescues come through our house in 2012 and will far exceed that number this year. Our rescues are most often Maltese and Maltese mix dogs but, occasionally, under special circumstances, we will rescue a dog who is not a Maltese or Maltese Mix. Our rescues come from shelters (especially high-kill shelters), from owner surrenders, and from other sources. A significant number of our rescues are dogs who have suffered in the horrible conditions of puppy mills. If you are interested in adopting or fostering a rescue Maltese or if you would like to volunteer or to contribute for the medical care of our Maltese, please visit our website at www.americanmalteserescue.org.

Note: these dogs have been adopted. For our adoptable dogs, please visit our website above...

Tina (Maltese + Poodle)...




Johnny (Maltese + Poodle)...




Terra (Maltese + Scottish Terrier)...




Zip, Bonnie and Zack (Maltese + Jack Russell Terrier)...




Allie (Maltese + Chihuahua "Malchi")...




Teddy Maltese + Spaniel)...




Other images of our rescue dogs are at:
MALTESE RESCUE DOGS - rpcrowe's Photos
and
Maltese Rescue Dogs 2013 - rpcrowe's Photos


----------



## Ron Evers (May 20, 2013)

I am not a dog person but it upsets me to see them or other animals abused or neglected.  When we moved to our property in 74 there was a landfill (dump) in the 100 acres next door.  Folks would dump off  unwanted pets thinking they could fend for themselves off the dump.  My wife once witnessed a dog being shoved out of a car window & as the car sped off the dog chased after.  Heartbreaking to see.  The dogs formed packs, attacking farm animals & the farmers ended up shooting them.  The cats fared better until a Chinese  restaurant opened in a nearby village.  Pure coincidence surely.  

The dump was decommissioned years ago & now we only deal with Coons, Skunks, Possums, Foxes, Groundhogs, Deer & our resident feral cat who survived the winter on our table scraps.  He is really a nasty chap.


----------

